# Trade VW for 370



## GermanVW (Jun 19, 2014)

Anyone interested in trading 2010 vw cc rline for 2010 370z i have 36k miles on it. let me know if you are interested. I am still not sure but let me know and i can make up my mind.


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

Have you posted any pictures of it yet?

Nick C.


----------



## GermanVW (Jun 19, 2014)

here you go

















http://tinypic.com/r/i50i86/8
http://tinypic.com/r/2ltt25i/8


----------

